# Donuts are awesome



## Alex (6/10/15)




----------



## Noddy (6/10/15)

That looks like Krispy Kreme... had some yesterday

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (6/10/15)

Noddy said:


> That looks like Krispy Kreme... had some yesterday


Did they already open their stores on our shores!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (6/10/15)

Nope, not in SA. Im in Saudi at the moment.


----------



## Noddy (6/10/15)

But no stores in SA. Just checked on website.


----------



## skola (6/10/15)

I preferred Dunkin Donuts to Krispy Kreme when I was in Dubai. 
But I'm still excited about KK coming to SA.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

